# Wichtige Gesetzesänderung



## Heiko (5 Juni 2002)

Nach vielen Diskussionen wurde heute die lang überfällig Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung vom Bundeskabinett verabschiedet. Kernthemen sind folgende Punkte:

Nach der neuen Vorschrift müssen alle Diensteanbieter, die Mehrwertdiensterufnummern an Endnutzer vergeben, auf die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinweisen und bei Zuwiderhandlung die Nummer entziehen. Im Interesse der Verbraucher können die Diensteanbieter jetzt Unternehmen, die sich wiederholt rechtswidrig verhalten, vom weiteren Angebot aussperren.
Der rechnungsstellende Telefondienstanbieter muss den Kunden ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass er die Zahlung der mit der Rechnung geltend gemachten Forderungen Dritter verweigern kann. So kann sich der Verbraucher bei Betrugsfällen wie z.B. dem unbemerkten Aufschalten sogenannter Dialer-Programme wirksamer schützen.
Die Telefondiensteanbieter werden verpflichtet, in der Telefonrechnung die ladungsfähige Anschrift aller Dienstanbieter anzugeben, für die Forderungen geltend gemacht werden. So hat der Telefonkunde die Möglichkeit, sich mit seinen Einwendungen direkt an die entsprechenden Anbieter zu wenden.
Parallel zu dieser Verordnungsänderung soll in das Unterlassungsklagegesetz eine Bestimmung aufgenommen werden, wonach Bürger und Unternehmen, denen unverlangt Waren oder sonstige Dienstleistungen zugesandt werden, einen Auskunftsanspruch gegen den Post-, Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder Mediendiensteanbieter haben. Damit wird verhindert, dass sich rechtswidrig verhaltende Unternehmen hinter einer Postfachadresse, einer Faxnummer oder einer Internetadresse "verstecken ". Der Verbraucher wird damit in die Lage versetzt, ihre seine Unterlassungs- und ggf. Schadenersatzansprüche durchzusetzen.
Pressemitteilung des BMWI: http://www.bmwi.de/Homepage/Presseforum/Pressemitteilungen/2002/2605prm1.jsp


----------



## technofreak (6 Juni 2002)

@Heiko

So schön sich das alles anhört, glauben, daß das reale Wirklichkeit wird, tu ich das erst wenn das 
vom Bundestag verabschiedet und in Kraft gesetzt ist. Und dann wird sich zeigen welche Schlupflöcher
 die windigen und findigen Dialeranbieter finden, um doch wieder abzuzocken.  :evil: 
 Außerdem ist es für mich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehbar, daß dieses Problem offensichtlich nur in Deutschland
 besteht. Anscheinend muß bei uns alles aber auch alles und sogar die Klodeckelhöhe gesetzlich geregelt werden!  :-? 

Als blanken Hohn und oder gelinde gesagt Ignoranz  finde ich in der o.s. Link die Aussage der Herrn Müller (wer ist das bloß?????  :roll: )

Zitat:
Müller hat bereits mehrfach in der Vergangenheit auf die bereits bestehenden, sehr wirksamen Möglichkeiten zum Schutz vor den sog. "Dialern" hingewiesen: Es existieren bereits heute kostenlose Programme, die auf dem PC installiert, eine Einwahl über 0190er Rufnummern verhindern bzw. anzeigen. Zum Schutz vor 0190er Rufnummern allgemein ist eine Sperre der 0190er-Rufnummern bei der Deutschen Telekom AG gegen geringes Entgelt möglich. Außerdem hat das Unternehmen auf Basis bereits bestehender Vorschriften ein Verfahren eingeführt, das die Kunden warnt, wodurch im Endgerät des Kunden eine Entgeltinformation auf der Basis gelieferter Tarifinformationen erfolgt. So werden die Kunden gewarnt, wenn die durchschnittliche monatliche Rechnungshöhe durch Nutzung von wie 0190er-Nummern deutlich überschritten wird.
Ende Zitat!  :evil: 

Seit wann das denn ? Was heißt denn deutlich??? 100 , 1000 oder 10000 Euro??

Auch wenn ich und andere sich schützen konnten und können (Ich selber hab bei meinen Internetspaziergängen
 Anfang des Jahres mehr als einen Schutzengel gehabt) , empfinde ich diese Aussage als Verhöhnung aller 
"Otto Normalverbraucher" , die schon abgezockt und und aus Unkenntnis noch abgezockt werden!

Technofreak


----------



## Heiko (6 Juni 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Als blanken Hohn und oder gelinde gesagt Ignoranz  finde ich in der o.s. Link die Aussage der Herrn Müller (wer ist das bloß?????  :roll: )


Bundeswirtschaftsminister Müller


			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Müller hat bereits mehrfach in der Vergangenheit auf die bereits bestehenden, sehr wirksamen Möglichkeiten zum Schutz vor den sog. "Dialern" hingewiesen: Es existieren bereits heute kostenlose Programme, die auf dem PC installiert, eine Einwahl über 0190er Rufnummern verhindern bzw. anzeigen.


Blödsinn. Keines der Programme schützt wirklich zuverlässig.


			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hat das Unternehmen auf Basis bereits bestehender Vorschriften ein Verfahren eingeführt, das die Kunden warnt, wodurch im Endgerät des Kunden eine Entgeltinformation auf der Basis gelieferter Tarifinformationen erfolgt. So werden die Kunden gewarnt, wenn die durchschnittliche monatliche Rechnungshöhe durch Nutzung von wie 0190er-Nummern deutlich überschritten wird.


Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz Toll. Diese Anzeige ist relativ schwachsinnig.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juni 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dialerfucker (7 Juni 2002)

> .... Es kann nicht oft genug gesagt werden: Unberechtigte Forderungen von Telefondiensteanbietern müssen nicht gezahlt werden.



Was soll das??? Wie oft, bitte schön, Herr Müller, hamse das schon gesagt?   :bandit


----------

